# routing small pieces



## zxxer12 (Feb 8, 2005)

What's the best technique for routing small pieces??

I want to cut some slots and counterbores in small pieces which are difficult to clamp to the bench due to the small size.

The stops shown are about 6"x6"

TIA


----------



## dustmaster (Oct 14, 2004)

My suggestion would be to nail or screw the suckers to a bigger piece.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

ZXXer12, You can make jigs for each of your small pieces, but the precision method would be to use a pin router and a machinists vice that has screws for movement similar to the way a milling machine table works.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

How large (small) are the pieces to be cut?
Tom


----------



## zxxer12 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Small pieces*

Each item shown in the sketch above is ~6"x6".

Since i'm going to make at least two I thought I'd leave them together, cut the slots and then seperate. That way the whole pice would be ~12 long by 6" wide.

Thanks all.


----------



## JamesEMc (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not certain what you mean by counter-bore, but each piece has two screw holes that could be used to attach them to a bench. Then clamp pieces of equal-thickness wood beside them to balance the router. Routing first then cutting would make sense, too.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

The sizes you are quoting are certainly not small pieces by any means. for example I have produced recessed handles which are only 100mm long and 40mm wide. This does require a means of holding the material secure during the process and I have made a Jig holder to hold material and the template required to control the cutter. You will require to have some knowledge on the use of the template Guides (Guide bushes)
Tom
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Sorry,
I should have included a pic.
Tom


----------



## TomB (Mar 13, 2005)

Work the opposite way round. Your method of working is to cut down to a small size first then rout it. Dont. Rout first then cut the pieces down. A simple explanation is as follows. 

IF you couldnt buy 1/2inch scotia moulding in 8foot lengths and HAD to make it you would not cut a piece of timber 1/2 x 1/2 and then rout it because it is difficult to do and dangerous. What you would do is take a piece of 6inch x 1/2" (six inch wide is easy to clamp or screw/nail to a bench) rout the moulding and then put the timber through the table saw. Simple and quick, its how I do non standard mouldings on site.

PS forgive the spelling of moldings


----------



## TomB (Mar 13, 2005)

PS my version is the other side of the coin to dustmasters post, make a small problem big


----------

